# RS-Glied in ST-Sprache darstellen



## felted (30 September 2013)

Hallo,

ich frage mich gerade, wie man diese RS-Glied in ST darstellen kann.




Vielleicht so?





und/oder so




Würde mich über Aufklärung freuen.

Grüße und Danke, Felted


----------



## rheumakay (30 September 2013)

Weder noch..

in ST den Merker deklarieren:  Merker : RS; (*dominant Reset*)
dann in der Befehlszeile:
Merker(S:= E4, R1:= not E5);
Ausgang:= Merker.Q1;                   für weitere Hilfe auch mal F1 probieren


----------



## StructuredTrash (30 September 2013)

Wobei viele ST-Programmierer wohl gar keine RS-Bausteine verwenden, sondern es mit IF..THEN..ELSE programmieren:

```
IF NOT E5
THEN
   Ausgang:=FALSE;
ELSIF E4
THEN
   Ausgang:=TRUE;
END_IF
```


----------



## PN/DP (30 September 2013)

Wobei die "korrekte" Implementation des RS für mich eher so aussieht:

```
// RS mit vorrangig Rücksetzen

Merker := (Merker OR S) AND NOT R1;
```


```
// SR mit vorrangig Setzen

Merker := (Merker AND NOT R) OR S1;
```

Harald


----------

